# Snagging Fish!



## Wiperwilly (May 12, 2009)

I must say that my last trip to New Martinsville,WV was not a very good one, I seen something very disturbing, there were numerous "fisherman" (as they call themselves) casting 2-4 oz. lead spoons loaded with large treble hooks and 60 to 80lb superlines up into the fast current just below the dams, they let the spoon settle to the bottom then they start ripping the spoon across the bottom, what they are doing is snagging, sometimes they snag large hybrids, sometimes they snag carp or drum, but thier ultimate goal is to sink the treble hooks into a really large catfish, which I am told they do catch fairly often.
I for one am sickened by this method of "fishing" this in my opinion is not fishing at all. after witnessing a half dozen decent hybrids snagged in the side and ripped open by these large treble hooks I couldnt take any more and I voiced my opinion to those involved and contacted the WV DNR. As far as I know nothing has been done at this point to stop the snagging.
I welcome anyone who reads this to head down to the Hannibal Tailrace in New Martinsville,WV to witness these so called fisherman who pride themselves in snagging fish. there are park benches there to afford very comfortable seating, These guys are not hard to spot as you will see for yourself. "If you are a true fisherman as I am, it will make you sick! Let them know what you think, PLEASE!
WV DNR has a toll free number to report such violations: 1-800-638-4263,
I encourage anyone who might witness this so called "fishing" to make the call and report this to the authorities.
it is my opinion that there is no place in our fisheries for people like this.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

I dont know the area you are talking about but in some places its alright to snag. Since its so close to a dam I dont think you are allowed at least not within 1000 ft of a dam in OH. You are allowed to snag fish like gar, carp, drum i believe, goldfish, quillback....and maybe a few others. Its still wrong that they are snaggin hybrids and catfish. I dont know about any laws in WV so correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2006)

Ok if your snaging how do you control what fish gets snaged???
( i know) but the point is why allow sNaging in the first place.
(1) thats not fishing(2) thats not sportsman like. (3) thats wasteing fish. 
(4) carp, gar, drum. Are still fish and they are fun to catch, i don't under stand why if its not a bass its a trash fish.
And i don't want hate mail... If u want to send hate mail,pleas send it to washington d.c. .. See if he reads it..


----------



## Wiperwilly (May 12, 2009)

the guys I saw were not keeping any of the fish regardless of the species, to me the fact of whether or not they are keeping any of the fish was totally beside the point, Even though they are releasing the fish that they are snagging, the fish are very seriously injured and I would guess that a large percentage of the fish that are snagged die subsequently due to the wounds and infections that result from the snagging process.
To me it was sickening to see, and what made matters even worse is that there were guys there teaching newcomers the art of snagging. In hearing these guys talking, they have been doing this for a few years at least.
For myself, If I cant catch fish legitimately Im not interested in catching them at all.
Maybe I am taking this issue to seriously, but when I see an 11 pound hybrid snagged in the side, played to the point of exhaustion due to the foul hooking, and them just dumped over the side of the railing in dissappointment because it wasnt a catfish as was hoped for. It make me sick, with all of the technology and education that has been put into fishing over the last 50 years and this is what it has come to!! in my opinion these guys should be thoroughly ashamed of themselves, myself I find this method of fishing totally disgusting.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

In lots of places it's perfectly fine and there is even a big following of snagging Spoonbills. I'm not into or for it, but there are lots of people that really get into it. Just as we would CPR our favorite specieces they care about their right to snag Spoonbills for the "sport" of it. If it's legal and they are following the laws, they isn't much that can be done about it.

EDIT:
After thinking about this, I decided to look up the WV laws on snagging. After reasing this, the folks could have very well be breaking the law.

http://www.wvdnr.gov/fishing/Regs08/FISHregs08web.pdf

"*Gigging, Snagging and Snaring
Suckers, carp, fallfish and creek chubs may be taken by
snaring year-round. Other nongame fish, turtles and eels
may be taken by gigging, snagging, or snaring from January
1 - May 15 and from July 15 - December 31, except that
snagging and gigging shall be prohibited within 100 feet of
all U.S. Army Corps of Engineers Locks and Dams and their
appurtenances. Snagging of game fish is prohibited.*"


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

montagc said:


> Three posts late.


Yeap 100% my bad man. I thought those were Ohio regs that were posted. Nice catch, my bad.


----------



## Wiperwilly (May 12, 2009)

one guy mentioned that they had snagged a paddlefish last year, not sure about Ohio or WV, but in PA the paddelfish is a protected fish.
Oh well, I guess I have beat this about to death, It is just very upsetting for me to see fishing so abominated and the fish so abused and taken for granted, I can remember when there was no Hybrids in the rivers and not much for any other fish either, the tri-state area has done so much for cleaning up the rivers and through the stocking programs given the fisherman 
some very good options for fishing in the rivers in the area. It just seems quite ignorant for these guys to be snagging fish like they are.
I thank all the guys here for the support.


----------



## Buckslayer (May 16, 2008)

The only way to catch a paddlefish is by snagging, whether it be incidental or purposely. They eat pretty much the equivalent of plankton so they wont bite on any lures.


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

Here in KY there is a snagging season for rough fish. I have watched many guys do this for paddlefish below the dams. There are restrictions for how close you can get to the dam. If you are going to eat the paddlefish then fine go for it as long as you follow the law. If you are just doing it for sport then that is a problem, there is no catch and release. The fishing (snagging) is usually best when the water is high and the current is strong. For every fish that is landed an equal amount either break the line or the hook pulls out, either way an injured (dead) fish is the result. I guess (hope) the KY dept. of fish and wildlife knows that this isn't hurting the paddlefish population???? I don't know the restriction for how close to the dam you can snag but I think it is 1000 ft. I am sure you could snag just about anything if you were throwing up into the gates.


----------



## leovpin (Mar 18, 2009)

I saw on a TV show (In-FIsherman, I think) the whole paddle fishing snagging deal. I can't remember what state it was, Missouri maybe. The rules were that you can only keep two per day and the state has check points where they clean the fish for you in exchange for the eggs which are made into "caviar". I though the whole idea of snagging the side of a fish with huge treble hooks was a little disturbing. I was amazed that the show was promoting the "sport".


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

montagc said:


> Paddlefish are a strange case. In OH they are considered threatened and must be returned to the water immediately if caught. In KY they are considered a rough fish, thus you can treat them the same as a carp. Considering most paddles are in the Ohio River, this seems pretty contradictory.


I don't think paddlefish are a rough fish in KY, ever. They are a huge part of KY's commercial fishing. Check out the KY regs on sportfishing & on Commercial fishing ( way different regulations re: nets, etc, etc.)

Last time I looked ( a couple of years ago) KY allowed snagging of paddlefish from Feb 2 something to May 5 or there abouts. Used to be you could snag all you wanted, C & R, etc. Commercial guys with nets would snag from the bank in high water ( too high for nets) they would slit them open for the eggs & toss the thrashing fish into the bushes or water. Anyhow, sometime about maybe 10 years ago in IN there was a big stink about it. IN & KY had similar regs. *By the way, the "OHIO" River is mostly owned by KY not Ohio. * So, there was a big pile of carcuses of paddlefish in IN and the game wardens protested, at 1st (and in KY too) but the only law against it was littering and/or improper disposal of a carcus. Well, that year IN went to a 2 fish limit, no C&R, you must keep the fish & stop fishing when you get your 2nd fish. The following year KY followed suite and enacted the same 2 fish regs. First 2 fish must be kept & that's that, period. Used to be folks would line up & snag all day C&R and maybe fight over a dozen big fish, maybe 20. They would run upwards of 40# to even 60# sometimes, mostly in the 20# range with a few 30#. It was all legal at the time. Now the regs are changed. You might want to look up the KY regs, even though this started out re: WV as the KY regs affect the Ohio River. 
I'm just tickled that OH finally enacted some catfish regs similar to what TN has. We recommended that a few years back & seemed to make no headway & then it got passed. That's a whole other story & might still be in the archives here if you run a search on catfish regulations. I'm not going to research the KY laws, I did it back then & yes, catfish were considered a rough fish same as carp,then & maybe now too, but there was always a season for paddlefish. Let me add a disclaimer, that's according to my faulty memory, so don't quote me & check the regs for the real truth. I do think I'm correct, but I wouldn't guarantee the accuracy


----------



## The Yeti (Mar 17, 2009)

Great way to put meat on the table but I think that method is LONG since outdated! And if they're not keeping the fish, it definitely needs to be stopped!


----------

